# Stair Gate!!



## benson (Apr 18, 2012)

Whenever our door bell rang Benson raced for it like the proverbial rocket and always got their first, so I bought a stair gate plus extension to go across the hall, he was actually able to squeeze through the extension piece for a day or two but then he started to grow now a few months later and today he took a flying leap and over the top he went, not a very elegant landing I must admit but he was so pleased with himself, not sure what to do now, and have been told he cant start agility till he is a year old, pity nobody told Benson!!!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Think you are going to have to learn the fine art of blocking!


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

Luckily mine haven't figured out that they could probably jump over yet!!!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Mine have no idea they can jump over their gate which they could easily as they are very good jumpers!


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Sami has not jumped the gate yet either, although he easily could, his shear weight could push it down with a running start, but so far so good! He has the run of the house, but Carley is still gated a few hrs during the day while we are at work. Just a few more months and hopefully we will not need a gate any more, it is a pain to put up.


----------



## janee (Mar 25, 2012)

We had to put the stair gate so they had the step and the gate to stop them jumping it and going up the stairs, they didn't need a run at it either I think they have springs for back legs.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

yes that is a cockapoo for you, Lady figured out she could jump the fence at just 12 weeks old!!! that was interesting.


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

i put a gate on my kitchen doorway. and in one week she was over it.so i made it higher .yep one week she was over that so now it is really high, and she jumped that ,but i found the top of it had all puppy fur on it .and she has not tried it again.i think pulling out a hand full of fur did not fell to good Haaa Haaa


----------



## kimmie (Oct 10, 2012)

ouch poor sugarlump


----------



## Toffin (Aug 8, 2012)

Gosh, what fantastic jumpers they all are! Polly went straight through the bars on day 1 but has now grown so she can't do it. She hasn't worked out that she could actually push against it and it would open (long may that last...) and she isn't able to read the forum yet so won't know that others are able to jump it! Long may that last too...

Toffin
x


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Oh clever Benson. Love the idea of a flying poo 

I think the way to stop them is to train them to wait near the door. The idea is you put a small mat by the door and get them to sit and wait. they are not allowed to move until you've released them. That way the guest can get through the door first before being bowled over. 

Janet (Flounder1) gets Lolly to sit and wait near the door. I think she's quite good at it. But I'm naughty, when I turn up I look through the window next to the solid door so Lolly can see me - she then forgets herself


----------



## benson (Apr 18, 2012)

MillieDog said:


> Oh clever Benson. Love the idea of a flying poo
> 
> I think the way to stop them is to train them to wait near the door. The idea is you put a small mat by the door and get them to sit and wait. they are not allowed to move until you've released them. That way the guest can get through the door first before being bowled over.
> 
> Janet (Flounder1) gets Lolly to sit and wait near the door. I think she's quite good at it. But I'm naughty, when I turn up I look through the window next to the solid door so Lolly can see me - she then forgets herself


Thanks for the advice, I am in admiration for all these well behaved poos I read about on this forum, I must be doing something very wrong with Benson, he is the most disobedient puppy ever, the only thing he will do on command is sit and only if a treat is forthcoming, if its not he goes on his way, if he decides he doesnt want to do something thats it, come hell or high water he aint going to do it, drop becomes a chasing game, If something is not going to harm him I leave him to it, everyone says he will calm down and start behaving he is just a puppy and will grow out of it, but I dont know have to wait and see, OH accidently let go of his lead last night on his before bed walk he stayed just out of reach all the way back home, luckily not much traffic or people around so didnt cross the road or actually run off just wouldnt go back to hubby luckily he knew where he lived and did come straight to the front door (phew). When I say he goes crazy when people visit I am not exagerating he hurls himself at whatever is in his way he could get seriously hurt, might have to look into a behaviourist if he doesnt 'grow out of it'!!!!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Oh Benson!! - gotta love a naughty poo - and I should know!! actually Dudley has calmed down a bit, but he still goes bonkers when anyone is at the door and i usually put him in the crate before I open it. He did really well to stay close to you off lead last night, I'm pretty sure Dudley wouldn't have done that. Like Benson, Dudley is selective when you give him commands - he will not let go of a toy if he does bring it to you unless you show him you have a treat then he almost throws it at you!! it's just like my son, he won't do anything without being bribed (given an incentive sounds better!!) I'm always thinking why can't they do things just "because I said so"!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I remember when I put up the stair gate, I was so proud of myself and glad my newly furnished dining room was protected. So I closed the gate, me on the dining room side, Lola on the kitchen side, sat down to admire the gate and Lola just walks straight through the bars. Yes straight through! No difficulty what so ever! And incredibly pleased with herself! It took 6 weeks for her to grow big enough not to fit through! Haha..


----------



## Salfordnurse (May 4, 2011)

Poppy's not mastered the jumping or at least is a bit wary over it as it is quite high, but she has learnt that if I don't put the handle down properly ( we are talking about a 5mm gap) she can put her nose under it, flick the handle up with her nose and then push the gates open!!!!

Simon and Poppy


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Salfordnurse said:


> Poppy's not mastered the jumping or at least is a bit wary over it as it is quite high, but she has learnt that if I don't put the handle down properly ( we are talking about a 5mm gap) she can put her nose under it, flick the handle up with her nose and then push the gates open!!!!
> 
> Clever Poppy, Dudley could still walk through the bars like Lola for quite a long time, he just thinks he can eat his way through (probably could eventually!). he has chewed the plastic bit that usually holds the handle down. for those that jump you can get dog gates that are higher than baby gates, but I expect they would just see those as a challenge and jump a little higher! I have one at the bottom of the stairs that is more like a sideways rollerblind, Dudley managed to get over that once but it was more of a scramble over, pushing the fabric down, rather than a jump.


----------

